# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Υπέρ πάρκο σε κατασκευή

## christopher

Ήρθε η ώρα να φτιάξουμε και εμείς ένα πάρκο για να παίζουμε τις ώρες που είμαστε έξω. 
Λέω υπέρ πάρκο γιατί το σκέφτομαι σε διαστάσεις 1μ χ 60 εκ. 
Θέλω την βοήθεια σας στα υλικά του όμως. Τα ξύλα οκ τα έμαθα, θέλω όμως να βάλω και τοίχους αναρρίχησης, οικολογικά σχοινιά μας κάνουν όλα???

Σαν σύνολο θα έχουμε:
Δύο τοίχους αναρρίχησης
Δύο απλές πλατφόρμες
Μια τετράγωνη πλατφόρμα
Τρεις σκάλες
Δύο κούνιες
Τα παιχνίδια που θα μπούνε τα ψάχνω ακόμα έχω βρει πάντως πολλές επιλογές. 
και στην άκρη θα είναι και το κλουβί του ώστε να έχει πρόσβαση για φαγητό κ νερό. 

Θέλω την βοήθεια σας για τα σχοινιά και για το αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ βίδες στην κατασκευή. 


created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## blackmailer

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα...νομίζω τα σχοινιά αν προσέξεις όταν τα δεις να ξεφτίζουν να τα αντικαταστήσεις δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα!! πρόσεξε όμως να μην είναι χρωματιστά κτλ...απλο άσπρο σχοινί...περιμένουμε και φώτος με την πρόοδο και την εξέλιξη της κατασκευής!

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Αυτο θελω να το δω,ειναι ωραιο να το φτιαξει μονος κανεις.
Καλη αρχη,και πορεια κατασκευης!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Περιμενουμε φωτο,καλη αρχη.

----------


## christopher

Πήρα ήδη κάποια παιχνίδια ψάχνω μα βρω και κάτι άλλα που έχω δει. Περιμένω προσφορά και από ξυλουργό μα δούμε και εκεί τι γίνεται. 
Να ρωτήσω το τραπέζι μας νοιάζει από το ξύλο θα είναι? Ναι το δαγκώνει δεν νομίζω.

created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## christopher

έχω ρεπό αύριο και ξεκινάμε ξανά την κατασκευή.
αν βρω ξυλουργό να μπορεί να μου φτιάξει κάποια κομμάτια είμαστε στο 80%.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

δεν νομιζω να καταστρεψει τη βαση κιολας αλλα κανα δυο τσιμπηματακια θα τα κανει γι' αυτο καλυτερα να ειναι απο πανω μεχρι κατω ασφαλες για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο. καλη συνεχεια!  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

Ε ναι, δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να ρισκάρεις την υγεία του για μερικά ευρώ!!

----------


## christopher

Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά σε τιμή το τραπέζι, ανεβάζει το κόστος 70% περίπου. Θα το ψάξω να δω τι και πως. 

created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------

